# Statistics for last month



## PrestigeTips (Oct 18, 2022)

Statistic for last month (September)
1st tipster: 45 won out of 54 (average odds 2.14)
2nd tipster: 10 won out of 15 (average odds 2.85)
3rd tipster - the best one - 24 won out of 25 (average odds 1.89)
That is what we offer you! For more info write us. Cheers!


----------

